# ACS skill assessment processing time



## rabindra (May 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 3/7/2013. When do you think the outcome of this will come? According to ACS, it takes 8-12 weeks. But one year ago, I got the result in 20 days. Has processing time increased now?

Any thoughts will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

it takes more than 12 weeks now a dayz


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rabindra, 

take a look at the following thread, if you want to look at some current timelines: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...processing-time.html?highlight=acs+processing

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## rabindra (May 17, 2012)

I think it is variable on case by case basis to get the outcome. 7 days to 12 weeks...


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

rabindra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 3/7/2013. When do you think the outcome of this will come? According to ACS, it takes 8-12 weeks. But one year ago, I got the result in 20 days. Has processing time increased now?
> 
> ...


Submitted online application on 18th July. Received email for additional documentation on 19th July. Positive assessment in my inbox on 23rd July..


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> Submitted online application on 18th July. Received email for additional documentation on 19th July. Positive assessment in my inbox on 23rd July..


Are u an onshore applicant ? Have you chosen PriorityProcessing ?


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Are u an onshore applicant ? Have you chosen PriorityProcessing ?


Yes.. I am an onshore applicant and a recent graduate from an Australian University. I was eligible for priority processing because my current visa expires in one month.

submitted: 18th july evening
email received: 19th july, documents are not properly certified, sent docs 19th eve.
Holidays: 20th and 21st
status Checked: 22nd july morning: with assessor, evening: In progress
email received: 23rd july morning: suitable


----------



## Bunni015 (May 8, 2013)

rabindra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 3/7/2013. When do you think the outcome of this will come? According to ACS, it takes 8-12 weeks. But one year ago, I got the result in 20 days. Has processing time increased now?
> 
> ...


I applied on May 17th, 2013. I haven't received any information from ACS. As soon as, I submitted the application, status reached stage 4 with in couple of days, but from there I see it is in Stage 4. As, mentioned by other senior members now a days it takes more than 12 weeks.:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Bunni015


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

Bunni015 said:


> I applied on May 17th, 2013. I haven't received any information from ACS. As soon as, I submitted the application, status reached stage 4 with in couple of days, but from there I see it is in Stage 4. As, mentioned by other senior members now a days it takes more than 12 weeks.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> Bunni015


Yes. It took 11 weeks for me. Nowadays it is taking around 12 weeks.


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

i applied on 26th may and today it shows as case finalised. Could anyone tell me how many days till take now to get the letter or email.

Thank you for all the support.


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

megnathreddy said:


> i applied on 26th may and today it shows as case finalised. Could anyone tell me how many days till take now to get the letter or email.
> 
> Thank you for all the support.


It should be there tomorrow or by Monday.


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

kratos said:


> It should be there tomorrow or by Monday.


Thank you for response.

have got that and have done eoi a few seconds back. i have score 60 for now and will lose 5 points tomorrow as i complete 33 years of age(189 Visa) . Could you please let me know if you have any idea if i can apply for state sponsorship (190 visa). If yes what is chance of getting it in a months time for NSW region.

Thank you very much.


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

megnathreddy said:


> Thank you for response.
> 
> have got that and have done eoi a few seconds back. i have score 60 for now and will lose 5 points tomorrow as i complete 33 years of age(189 Visa) . Could you please let me know if you have any idea if i can apply for state sponsorship (190 visa). If yes what is chance of getting it in a months time for NSW region.
> 
> Thank you very much.


What is your occupation code? 
190 visa is closed as of now from applying I think.You can post the queries on the 190 threads.


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

kratos said:


> What is your occupation code?
> 190 visa is closed as of now from applying I think.You can post the queries on the 190 threads.


my code is 261311. I didn't get you, closed in the sense

Thank you and have a great day,
megnath


----------



## suresh40183 (Sep 4, 2013)

*reduction in total experience for ACS asessment*



megnathreddy said:


> Thank you for response.
> 
> have got that and have done eoi a few seconds back. i have score 60 for now and will lose 5 points tomorrow as i complete 33 years of age(189 Visa) . Could you please let me know if you have any idea if i can apply for state sponsorship (190 visa). If yes what is chance of getting it in a months time for NSW region.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Is your total experience everything counted, because it says 2 years of experience will be reduced even after the applicant having computer science degree (major equivalent AQF).. please let me known your assessment details briefly........... that would help us


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

rabindra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 3/7/2013. When do you think the outcome of this will come? According to ACS, it takes 8-12 weeks. But one year ago, I got the result in 20 days. Has processing time increased now?
> 
> ...


it took me 12 weeks form the day it went to 4th stage. All the best.


----------



## divya.nayak (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I & my husband have applied for ACS skill assessment on 22nd July 2013. When do you think the assessment may be completed?


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello All,

If I start my Online Application on ACS today, is there is time stipulation as such that I'd have to submit my application within? Or I can take forever, to complete and submit? For instance once you have an invite from DIAC you must apply within 60 days, any such deadline for completing and submitting your ACS online application, once you start ?

Basically I have to wait till the end of this month to complete 2 years in my chosen occupation, which is the minimum I'd need to show to claim a +ve assessment from ACS to count my MSc as a major ict/closely related degree to ICT Project Manager ANZCODE 135112.

But out of curiosity I'm thinking to start putting rest details I have beforehand. What you reckon?


----------



## malavi (May 20, 2013)

Hi Friends, 

I have applied my ACS on 24/07/2013 and I have sent a followup email yesterday to ACS team .

Surprisingly I received a positive result this morning. 

Thank you! very much for the Suggestion guys about a followup email.

I have given my IELTS and waiting for the result. Hope I will clear that one too.

Once again thanks a ton guys..


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

I had applied for review and got the review result only within 4 days. Normal skills assessment took exactly three months.


----------



## Vik_123 (Dec 13, 2013)

I will be filling my ACS application next, What are the typical timelines to hear from them?


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I want to apply as developer programmer or Software Engineer role. 

1. B Tech Elect. & Comm. 
2. first company IT for 24 months at "Software Engineer" 2004-06
3. Second company IT for 35 months as "Senior Software Engineer" 2006-09
4. MBA for 2 years 2009-11
5. Third company IT for 30 month as "Project Manager" 2011-13


Please let me know how many point I will get? What are my chances?
Will my experience as Proj. Manager will be counted for Software Engineer role? I am doing many task similar to Software engineer.

Someone knowledgeable please help me.

Thanks
Aswani


----------



## Qazi_91 (Sep 20, 2013)

HI,

I Applied for skill assessment on 23rd September 2013 and moved to Stage 4 in just a weeks time (With assessor: Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor). Today after 11 weeks status is same. Can any body tell, can this assessment take more than 12 weeks.

Thank you.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Applied 24th Sept. +ve result 16th Dec. (mine was a reassessment)


----------



## pandyalakulish (Apr 12, 2013)

I have just completed Bachelor Degree in year of 2014 and total I have 10 years of experience after Diploma. So how much experience will be deduct by ACS, i.e 5 years or 2 years?


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

pandyalakulish said:


> I have just completed Bachelor Degree in year of 2014 and total I have 10 years of experience after Diploma. So how much experience will be deduct by ACS, i.e 5 years or 2 years?


5 years I think, as that's what proceeded your work experience.

James


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

anyone got their acs assessments recently? timeline to share?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

rabindra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 3/7/2013. When do you think the outcome of this will come? According to ACS, it takes 8-12 weeks. But one year ago, I got the result in 20 days. Has processing time increased now?
> 
> ...


I got my positive assessment with in 6 DAYS. I have not imagined that ACS will clear my assessment so fast. Before applying I had an impression that ACS will take at least 2 months but they surprised me.

I applied on 25/June/2015 and got POSITIVE Assessment on 1/07/2015.


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

Did acs authority contacted your employers for verification .


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

riteshbv said:


> Did acs authority contacted your employers for verification .


I don't think so, but DIBP contacted the employers.


----------



## markkancha (Feb 6, 2016)

*quick question*

Hi Rabindra,

I am Buddhi and I am on the verge of applying for ACS skill assesment. Could you please help me answer my question, which is eating me up these days? It is regarding the roles and responsibilities on work experience document. ACS says it shouldn't be generic but specific, but if you look at an example given, it is generic. Can you please help me answer this question? If possible, would you please provide me your work experience letter as a sample? You don't have to provide the whole document, just the work responsibilities will do fine. Would you please help?


----------



## KASharma (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,

If we have a valid ACS assessment, can we apply again for a new assessment under same code with new updated documents?

Waiting,
Arjun


----------



## prasan1987 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,
My case here is pretty different.

I applied for ACS assessment and it turnout positive but unfortunately the assessment got expired.
Now I am trying to re do the assessment. When trying to do so I had to link the old application number.
Now the problem is until 2013 the assessment was done.
Till 2014 I worked for CTS and then I moved to Robert Bosch.

Now how do I add the experience and the reference letter for CTS until the year 2014in the PORTAL	
There is no option to delete the previous detail of CTS to add the new Expereince letters upto 2014.

What can be done for this?


----------



## bagri1989 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi All,
I am applying for ACS under software engineer skill. Please let me know which all documents I need to apply for the ACS.

I have collated below documents as mentioned in ACS document checklist but somehow confused for a couple of documents.

Documents (scanned and notarized) 
1. Passport
2. Degree(Engineering)
3. Marksheet(Degree Marksheet Sem1-8)
4. 12th certificate and marksheet
5. 10th certificate and marksheet
6. Reference Letter Employer 1 
7. Employer 1 Salary Slips
8. Reference Letter Employer 2 
9. Employer 2 Salary Slips

Please let me know if I need to delete any of the document from PDF and just for confirmation there will be only 1 pdf document which contains all my documents (mentioned above)

Please reply as it is urgent.


----------



## arsalanov (Sep 21, 2016)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I got my positive assessment with in 6 DAYS. I have not imagined that ACS will clear my assessment so fast. Before applying I had an impression that ACS will take at least 2 months but they surprised me.
> 
> I applied on 25/June/2015 and got POSITIVE Assessment on 1/07/2015.


Great to hear about your swift progress. Which line of skill were you applying under?


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I got my positive assessment with in 6 DAYS. I have not imagined that ACS will clear my assessment so fast. Before applying I had an impression that ACS will take at least 2 months but they surprised me.
> 
> I applied on 25/June/2015 and got POSITIVE Assessment on 1/07/2015.


Really nice to hear this , which stream you were in ? and how much experience and in how many organization you have.

I have 8.9 years exp in IT with 5 different oganization, with mechanical BE degree. I have applied on 19th Sept, moved to stage 4a on 20th . And have not seen much movement since then. I doubt that its taking time for me as I have worked with different organization and have an engineering in different field.


----------



## timothynghy (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi, 

I got a question. I am about to graduate. But my paper certificate won't come before Oct. If I want to apply for ACS, should I wait till my paper certificate arrives or I should apply immediately after I graduate with just transcript?


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

markkancha said:


> Hi Rabindra,
> 
> I am Buddhi and I am on the verge of applying for ACS skill assesment. Could you please help me answer my question, which is eating me up these days? It is regarding the roles and responsibilities on work experience document. ACS says it shouldn't be generic but specific, but if you look at an example given, it is generic. Can you please help me answer this question? If possible, would you please provide me your work experience letter as a sample? You don't have to provide the whole document, just the work responsibilities will do fine. Would you please help?


Find the below links for help

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LIZ1yzoq16dUphNVNZdFMwVFE/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LIZ1yzoq16WHFncmk3SjRVM3M/view?usp=sharing

https://megnathreddy.blogspot.in/2017/04/to-get-australia-pr-in-field-of.html


----------



## saikrishna63 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello Buddies,

Recently i have applied for ACS, and my total years of software experience is 9 years (Nov 2009 to till Date). I am mechanical graduate. I was asked to fill the RPL form and send to them. Do i really need to fill and send ?

In case if i ignore will that impact my points ? Kindly suggest


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

saikrishna63 said:


> Hello Buddies,
> 
> Recently i have applied for ACS, and my total years of software experience is 9 years (Nov 2009 to till Date). I am mechanical graduate. I was asked to fill the RPL form and send to them. Do i really need to fill and send ?
> 
> In case if i ignore will that impact my points ? Kindly suggest


Non ICT degree holders are required to go through RPL route. If ACS has asked, you cannot ignore. Then you wont be assessed positive. Please read through the ACS guidelines.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi folks. just asking on behalf of my cousin. he has done diploma in computer enfineering after 10th grade.. after he has experience of about 4 years as network engineer.. so how many years are required for accessment for diploma .. please guide

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

raman15091987 said:


> hi folks. just asking on behalf of my cousin. he has done diploma in computer enfineering after 10th grade.. after he has experience of about 4 years as network engineer.. so how many years are required for accessment for diploma .. please guide
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



Qualification comparable to AQF Diploma and Vendor Certification

• If your AQF qualification or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is 
closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work 
experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed 
anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability 
criteria.

For much understanding refer below link 

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-assessment-guidelines-for-applicants.html


----------



## sarahlouy (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi all,

Does anyone know how long ACS are taking to process skills assessments now? I'm coming up to 5 weeks since I submitted the extra info they needed (certifying the docs, visa agent didn't advise me I needed to!)

Would be good to know how long everyone else's took to come back.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sarahlouy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know how long ACS are taking to process skills assessments now? I'm coming up to 5 weeks since I submitted the extra info they needed (certifying the docs, visa agent didn't advise me I needed to!)
> 
> Would be good to know how long everyone else's took to come back.


Lately the time they have been taking is around 30-35 days as per immi tracker but in mind this varies from case to case. If you submitted the docs in last 1 week or so then you shall get the results this/next week. Total time they predicted is upto 8-10 weeks. If it takes more than that then you can drop the email to case officer. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SL_EXPAT (Mar 25, 2019)

Submitted for renewal on 1st July. Result still pending :-(


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Lately the time they have been taking is around 30-35 days as per immi tracker but in mind this varies from case to case. If you submitted the docs in last 1 week or so then you shall get the results this/next week. Total time they predicted is upto 8-10 weeks. If it takes more than that then you can drop the email to case officer.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Just curious, why do last week's applicants get their results that fast?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

awkwardmon said:


> Just curious, why do last week's applicants get their results that fast?


I am not sure which results you are referring (perhaps posts)? But as per immitracker people who got their ACS assessment done in last 3 months have received it after 30+ days as it can be seen in the below reference. Overall ACS doesn't proceed with timely fashion. So somebody who have submitted application last week can get the assessment done quickly if their case is simple and no verification needed while for someone else it can take 1-2 months. 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi Guys. Sharing this which might help others. I submitted for ACS evaluation on 26th June 2019, got results today 1st Aug 2019. Took total 35 calendar days. I applied under Software Engineer 261313.

Letter states that I have "AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing"

They deducted 4 years from my experience, even though I have a Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science) Full time 4 years course with all relevant subjects. Additionally, I did my engineering from a very well reputed University. So be careful and include as much relevant experience as possible to maximize your relevant experience.


----------

